# Synthroid making me tired?



## annarogersre (Jul 16, 2012)

I was just wondering if it is possible for Synthroid to be making me tired, causing my body aches and headaches? I had a TT 2 years ago, RAI 2 years ago as well. All my labs are within range. I am currently on 112mg of synthroid. I was taken off synthroid for 4 weeks (2of which I had cytomel) in preperation for an uptake exam and I felt so much better than when I take the Synthroid, now a week into starting my meds again, all my symptoms are returning. While off the Synthroid I actually lost almost 10 lbs, I didn't have any headaches, and the only bad thing was I could tell I was a little weaker than usual but I didn;'t have the upset stomache, leg and hand pains and headaches I get when it seems I get with Synthroid. I have taken both generic and name brand forms and both seem the same. Coud it be the Synthroid? Is there an alternative to synthroid as a treatment as i know I need something since I do not have a thyroid gland at all.


----------



## teri2280 (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking forward to the answers to this one. I'm in the same boat as you, and have recently wondered the same thing. I had cytomel (generic) in prep for RAI, and those were by far, THE. BEST. TWO. WEEKS. ever! I've been back on my synthroid (generic again) for almost 12 weeks now, and it's nowhere near what it was when I was on the cytomel.

I've had headaches on almost a daily basis for the past 6 weeks at least (I'm so used to them now that I don't remember when they started lol). Not super bad ones, but enough to make me wince a bit. (I have NEVER been a headache person at all. Before now, other than a 14 day stress headache about 2 years ago, I'd get one every six to nine mos or so, pop a couple of tylenol and it'd be good in an hour.) And body aches? Yeah, don't get me started on that one...LOL. (You know... ) I freaking feel like I'm 90 instead of 32!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annarogersre said:


> I was just wondering if it is possible for Synthroid to be making me tired, causing my body aches and headaches? I had a TT 2 years ago, RAI 2 years ago as well. All my labs are within range. I am currently on 112mg of synthroid. I was taken off synthroid for 4 weeks (2of which I had cytomel) in preperation for an uptake exam and I felt so much better than when I take the Synthroid, now a week into starting my meds again, all my symptoms are returning. While off the Synthroid I actually lost almost 10 lbs, I didn't have any headaches, and the only bad thing was I could tell I was a little weaker than usual but I didn;'t have the upset stomache, leg and hand pains and headaches I get when it seems I get with Synthroid. I have taken both generic and name brand forms and both seem the same. Coud it be the Synthroid? Is there an alternative to synthroid as a treatment as i know I need something since I do not have a thyroid gland at all.


Most of us w/o a thyroid require T3 supplementation.

If you can, get FT4 and FT3 lab tests run and post the results with the ranges here for us to see.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm


----------



## annarogersre (Jul 16, 2012)

my test before stopping meds for an RAI uptake, were as followed, ( i haven't had new blood work yet) these are from 4 weeks ago
TSH .02
FT4 1.6 range 0.8-1.8
Ft3 3.3 range 2.3-4.2
Thyrogobulin <.2 normal 2.0-35.
Thyrogobulin ABS <20 normal <20

SInce starting Synthroid about 2 years ago I have always felt horrible, headaches, body aches, stomache aches, WHen I don't take it all those symptoms seem to go away. After this last round of not taking it for 4 weeks I felt so good. Although slightly weak I didn't have the headaches, stomache aches and body aches that one usually gets when taken off meds> i actually felt so much better. Partly I think from the two weeks of taking cytomel for 2 weeks of the 4. Struggling with weight loss despite a healthy eating lifestyle and regular exercise When off the meds for 4 weeks I lost about 8 lbs. Since being back on the meds I have gained 6 lbs back in 1 week. So I am thinking maybe the meds has somethig to do with it. I have always had food allergies as well as severe skil allergies so I was thinking that maybe there is something they use as a filler in the Synthroid that I might be allergic to, I have tried several brands though. My doctor doesn't seem to think there is a connection. SO I am looking for a possible alternative to Synthroid to try for a month or so to see if the stomache aches and headaches go away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annarogersre said:


> my test before stopping meds for an RAI uptake, were as followed, ( i haven't had new blood work yet) these are from 4 weeks ago
> TSH .02
> FT4 1.6 range 0.8-1.8
> Ft3 3.3 range 2.3-4.2
> ...


You could stand some T3; your FT3 is barely above the mid-range given by your lab. Most of us like the FREE T3 at about 75% of the range given by the lab.

You might want to consider natural porcine dessicated thyroid. I take Armour but there are other brands available.

Do you eat glutens? The two symptoms you describe i.e. headache and tummy ache happens to be symptomatic of gluten intolerance. Many of us with thyroid disease have gone completely gluten free because of this.

I feel great. I would never ever eat gluten in any form again. I read labels like nobody's business.

Just something to rule in or out.


----------



## annarogersre (Jul 16, 2012)

I tried a gluten free diet for about a month and it didn't make a difference because I thought that may have been the problem. I also tried eliminating dairy, meat, coffee, etc.. and nothing seemed to work. I wll keep pushing for my doctor to allow me try try something other than Synthroid and see if that makes a change. Hopefully he will stop and hear me soon.


----------



## annarogersre (Jul 16, 2012)

Also, I asked my doctor about my FT3 and FT4 levels and he told me everything is good and they don't really look at those numbers anymore. Is that true? I had originally asked him if I could try a combination of the two and he doesn't agree with that. I need a new doctor but would like to finish up with the recent test and scans before I switch.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

annarogersre said:


> I tried a gluten free diet for about a month and it didn't make a difference because I thought that may have been the problem. I also tried eliminating dairy, meat, coffee, etc.. and nothing seemed to work. I wll keep pushing for my doctor to allow me try try something other than Synthroid and see if that makes a change. Hopefully he will stop and hear me soon.


I hope so and do let us know. If not; you make the change. Find another doctor.

Also, sometimes a month in not long enough for the gluten-free test.


----------

